# Places to eat in Discovery Gardens



## zak_star (Aug 28, 2010)

Hi, can people recommend places to eat in Discovery Gardens

I have tried the Kebab Shop, Saravana and Chicken Cottage. All were good in there own way - You get really good value at Saravana and Chicken Cottage, while the kebab shop can be a bit hit and miss with their delivery. I would definitely recommend the grill chicken at Chicken Cottage and special doner at kebab shop. 

Feedback from other will be great too


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Curry Box is quite good, but a bit on the expensive side for what it is.


----------



## frenchy (Feb 3, 2010)

I spent a month in disc gardens in temp housing (Chelesea Appts) when I moved to Dubai, and I'm so glad I'm out of it.


----------



## zak_star (Aug 28, 2010)

Yes, I forgot Currybox - I think the food is great but you're right about their prices. Packaging is very nice too


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

zak_star said:


> Hi, can people recommend places to eat in Discovery Gardens
> 
> I have tried the Kebab Shop, Saravana and Chicken Cottage. All were good in there own way - You get really good value at Saravana and Chicken Cottage, while the kebab shop can be a bit hit and miss with their delivery. I would definitely recommend the grill chicken at Chicken Cottage and special doner at kebab shop.
> 
> Feedback from other will be great too


Have you tried Mashawi's at Ibn Batuta Mall? Great Arabic food and good prices.


----------



## Midos (Jun 25, 2010)

frenchy said:


> I spent a month in disc gardens in temp housing (Chelesea Appts) when I moved to Dubai, and I'm so glad I'm out of it.


Totally agree with you frenchy. I stayed there 2 weeks but Im glad I'm out.

Anyway B2B is a good restaurant in Discovery Garden. It is facing Chelsea Apartment. 
You also have next to it Subway/ Domino's Pizza and Lebanese Cuisine.


----------

